# Do I want a glass pipe?



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I prefer using a pipe because I am usually in a hurry.  I have 2 metal ones but I notice lots of you prefer the glass variety.

Besides looking cool, what are the other advantages?  Does MJ just hit better in glass???  Also does the pipe get hot when you're hitting it?  Does it require any special care?  Can it easily break?  Do they use screens?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

the use normal screens.. or there are glass screens... the are cleaner tasting i find... some break easy.. others are made to last.. such as a quad blown one.... you can clean them using agent orange or 420 solution... 
If you are looking for a good place..
www.liquidchrome.ca figure out what you would like.. then get at me on msn..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey ma,
I Had a glass pipe...past tense. B-Gift from my old lady. It was hot and I set it down and broke. 
but to me...once you go glass you'll never go back. 

They don't get nearly as hot as a metal bowl. but you have to handle them with care. 

Here is a site a ran across..they have some nice sets at pretty cheap prices.
http://www.glass-pipes-water-bongs.com/Super-Sets.html


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 3, 2007)

yes i would have to say glass is 10 times better than a brass or what ever there made out of,i hate screens thats why i dont smoke out of the metal pipes,although glass has a higher chance of breaking its well well worth it and when it needs to be cleaned i just soak it in 99% iso over night in an air tight jar,they do get hot but its not as bad as you would think..
I WILL NEVER BUY A METAL PIPE FOR AS LONG AS I LIVE...
buy a glass piece


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay thanks everyone.

But here's another question.

What should I avoid in a glass pipe?

Thanks.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

when you buy a glass pipe.. make sure it is quad blowen.... then you wont need to worry about it breaking..  the site i linked to is a waterpipe superstore... and they have the best prices ive seen...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Very cool links guys, thanks.

Any more draw backs?


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 3, 2007)

oh yeah you can get a way biger hit cuz the of the carb that metal pipes dont have...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

Heh, i do prefer glass pipes over metal. I've had several of them. They're nifty for when you're on the go. I still prefer blunts though lol. But as long as you get a nice thick glass bowl, it wont be easily broken, just don't be clumbsy and drop it on lets say..a garage floor haha. (you should totally find time to smoke some browns, not whites, not pipes, browns! blunts for the win! haha.)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

to quote mutt, once you go glass you never go back.

i still say you should get one of those pipes from the first site i sent you, and just incase anyone else wants to check it out.... i'll link it.

http://www.glasscaketops.com/pipes.htm


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 3, 2007)

definately get a nice glass one smokin...just make sure its not too thin, than it can break real easy...many upsides to glass though..browse around, pick one that you really like...you will not be disappointed with glass


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 3, 2007)

roll a spliff momma


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

Roll a blunt!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 4, 2007)

Get a nice 14-16" bong and fill it with ice and water. You'll absolutely love it.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

make sure the hole in the bottom of the bowl is big enough, I've broken more than one trying to enlarge it. Also theres a nifty product called a Screen Buddy that is a strechy plastic piece (like a rubber) that fits over the stem of the pipe that holds a screen in it.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

glass is much better than metal  the only drawback is the breakage factor.. but so long as you're careful it should be fine and dandy.. when you get it though, youll taste a world of difference.. it seems that pot burned out of a glass pipe maintains its flavor all the way to the last toke, whereas metal, once youve sucked down the green hit the rest of the bowl has no real flavor to speak of (in my exp. at least..) i dunno why it tastes better out of glass but it certainley does, especially kind bud.. theres certain people who will only burn crippy out of glass just for the taste factor  theres lotsa diff. designs too, from  just the hand size spoons, to sherlock holmes bubblers n ****.. thats what i have  its about a 6 inch long pipe part which leads to a big thick chamber that holds water, and your stem/bowl fits right in the top.. with a few ice cubes (as previously mentioned) it just dont get no better than that  glass is the way to go! good luck


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

oooh oooh oooh I got a glass pipe that a friend made specialy for me , dont think this as sexual lmao but he a glass blower , it was awsome watching him make it , all the twists in it & such ... it does get resin(ed) (i guess thats the word) quickly but its great!! i'll upload a piccy of it but gotta find it first , i actualy got 2 from him but could'nt find the other last time i used them but yea these dont seem to break easy so guess i got the best deal ....Free is always the best deal though muhahahaha!!!!


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

watching em blow them is neat! thats a true freakin artform lol.. you really gotta know what youre doin to make a pretty one.. theres lotsa tricks of the trade.. lucky you though, a friend who blows pipes.. lucky duck


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 4, 2007)

I started blowing glass a few months ago. It's definitely addicting. All I can wait for everyday is to get off work and hit the torch. I can't wait to get better to make some really nice stuff. But that takes years of practice.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

its great fun to watch , wish i could do it


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

well if you really wanna blow your head off get one of those two inch diameter steamrollers with the carb so big you gotta cover it with your palm


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

ok i found the pipe & other than the uglyness of the stain lol its not broken 

RatherBburnin you need to hook me up with ideas of cleaning it , i got no clue what your post is ... 




:holysheep:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2007)

Glass Rules!!!! Get a nice glass bubbler and you will never go back to the nasty metal.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 4, 2007)

to clean glass ''very cheap'' just soak ur piece in a cup bowl jar what ever oh yeah it should have a lid,just submurge the whole thing in iso rubbing alcohol over night or for a few hours then just rinse with water..
i have found this works very very well and iso only costs about 1.50:bong1:


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

id like to do that , cause iso for hash-oil & all but i cant find the stuff anywhere


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 4, 2007)

bro you can get it any wear,look at a grogery store,i dont know where ur located but i no that there has to be a wall mart around and i know they have it...


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

what does it look like & what part of a store would it be at , only places like wallmart just has food,cds,plant stuff,cards,alcohol,cigs ... wat kinda category would it come under then id know what store


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 4, 2007)

its going to be in a first aid section 4 sure,its in a clear plastic bottle and it clear also go to a store and tell someone ''i need some rubbing alcohol''..


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

cool thx


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, local pharmacy, grocery stores, it's just rubbing alcahol.

~burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful info.  I ordered one yesterday and when it arrives I'll post a pic.    Can't wait to try that baby out!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 4, 2007)

Uk...i came back to just answer this one question... I got the best method for cleaning glass...  ISO.. and RICE... shake shake shake shake.... and it will get it really really clean... 

there are over the counter cleaners.. 421 solutions.. agent orange and purple power..all of which are basically iso and a abrasive.. rock salt also works well.. 

Anyway...hope this helps.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 4, 2007)

In my area, you have to ask the clerk for iso alcohol 99%, because they keep it hidden (bong-cleaning aside, it's apparently an ingredient for drug-related-mischief). Rubbing alcohol (even 70%) doesn't clean nearly as well.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Well if you check out TBG's Hash oil thread, it'll say a way to make hash oil with ISO and your leaves/buds/kief. Turns out like15-20 times more potent than weed. Stoney made it, he got two baby jars full out of 1 pounds of big bud, 1 pound of leaves and a handfull of kief. it'll last him years! haha. i'm definately going to do it.

~Burn One~
Deawyne


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 5, 2007)

yup seen it


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

does it involve soaking it all in iso and then cooking it off? thats what ive always done.. then the resulting tar in the pan is (a very crude) hash.. do you have a link to this thread?


----------



## CaptainViper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey SmokingMom, I Love Our Glass Collection, We Have 4-5 Glass Bongs,{In Varoius Pieces.}  As Far As Pipes Go, We Have 1 Metal{ W/3 "Chambers"to Put Bud Into, To "Resin"-Up For "Later". }We Also Have A "Shot-Gun"/"SteamRoller"-Type Glass Piece,Brought-Out for The "Last"of our Stash. We Also Have A Couple Of Stone Pipes,Small Stone Pipes Cool Quickly, And Are Easy to Stash.We Have A "Piece-Pipe", But Don't Smoke out of It, {Too Old}.In The Past I've Owned ;Brass-Pipes{Too Hot!},Clay-Pipes{Too Fragel!},Plastic Pipes and Bongs{Plastic Gets a "Funky" Taste After Awile,Edges Get "Brittel",And Break.} A Tip;  Sure, Cruves And Twists are Cool Looking, But Hard To Get Clean, And Offten Have "Weak", or "Thin" Spots, Near Bend's and Bubble's, Due to Heat. We Love Pretty Pipes, But Honestly, A Realy "Top-End" Piece, Run About $250.00/ $350.00 for A Pipe. When Looking, Don't Buy Anything that, In A Week or Two, If Some "Stoned"-Person Drops It, Won't Devestate You. You Want Something Nice, And Hey, We Smoker/Tokers Are Frendly Folk, And Wanting to Show-Off our "New Pipe", Most-times Ends With.."Aww,Sorry About That..." Don't Invest In A Pipe Your Frends Can't Afford to Replace.    CaptainViper.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 6, 2007)

420check420 said:
			
		

> does it involve soaking it all in iso and then cooking it off? thats what ive always done.. then the resulting tar in the pan is (a very crude) hash.. do you have a link to this thread?




Sounds dangerous , what i read was nothing to do with cooking , just leave it outside (outta the house) , ive yet to try hash makin but i dunno what method to use ... prefer  the easiest just out of pure highness all the time 

nice thread btw sm lol managed to go right off topic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

I am the proud owner of new glass!  

But I have a big problem.  All the kids are here so I can't try it out just yet. 

Anyways, here it is.  Pretty huh?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

oooooh very nice mom i really
like that bowl ya got there it
looks pertty deep also
nice buy how much was it?


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

looks great smokingirl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay I have run into an annoying problem and will get to that in a second.

I smoked a bowl from the new pipe.  It tasted sooo much better then from in my nasty metal pipes.  

But when i was finished with my bowl and I went to dump the ashes, the tiny little glass screen came out as well.  There has got to be a better way then this.  I will lose that tiny thing in no time.

Maybe I will just have to resort to never dumping it out and use a small spoon object instead???


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

empty it on paper or something first , something that shows it lol ....i dunno


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

hha i dont use glass screens i dont
mind ashes geting in my mouth all ya got
to do is spit them out.

haha yes mom glass tastes way better then
metal but metal doesnt break so be careful
now okay no  butter fingers

have u gave it a name yet?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

oh yea mom i forgot to say that i really
like the mouth piece on ur bowl i like
when there a bit different at the end
i wish i had a camera or i would show ya
my babies haha there names are the wizard (Wiz-King)
Bazzoka, Twinky, Red Eyes, R.I.P. Tripp, R.I.P The Frog

take very good care of ur piece because when u
break em it feels like the worse day in the world
just be careful thats the best advice and another
good thing about glass is that u can get the resin
out easier so when u need to get high scrape a little
resin ball out thats what i do


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

hmm i use normal screens for them btw


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

haha i forgot to say i dont use metal either
u dont really need a glass/metal screen for little
bowls thats just me tho..

but for my big piece which has a very big bowl it
has a metal screen cuz if you get ashed on u GET
ASHED ON if it doesnt got a screen


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 10, 2007)

ah yes i had 3 glass bowls that were all involved in some very tragic accidents. (Durango Doug, Morpheus, and Galileo RIP) They broke mainly because of being high and stupid....  Yeah for a pipe, glass is the way to go. I never used a glass screen either.  Currently im lovin nice fat blunts over glass though. 

Good luck with your new glass!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> hmm i use normal screens for them btw


 
Do they stay in when you dump the ashes out?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone care to join me?    

:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah they do lol. I haven't seen your pipe till now! It's cool mom and the bud looks tastey ahah. Do you like it?  I'd join you if you werre on messenger! me and scotty have plenty 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Do they stay in when you dump the ashes out?


 
yes mom with metal screens stay in there when
u get them resined up around the bowl it holds
it very nicely.


----------



## allovher (Jul 13, 2007)

get an acrylic bong.........


----------



## Bubby (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice piece, smokin'. 

But.. why ruin a good pipe with a METAL SCREEN!?

Usually the intake holes are small enough that you can just stuff a chunk of bud in there so nothing can get pulled through. When that chunk of bud burns, you know it's time to change the bowl.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 13, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Nice piece, smokin'.
> 
> But.. why ruin a good pipe with a METAL SCREEN!?
> 
> Usually the intake holes are small enough that you can just stuff a chunk of bud in there so nothing can get pulled through. When that chunk of bud burns, you know it's time to change the bowl.



yeah just keep a lil piece to set over the hole thats what i do,i also do it with a blunt or  joint keep a lil nug to stuff in the end so you dont get weed in your grill...


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 13, 2007)

allovher said:
			
		

> get an acrylic bong.........



dont get an acrylic bong...
get a real bong...like a ''roor''..:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

This just in!!!!

A metal screen works fine, and stays where it's supposed to be.  And it still tasted better then if it were in my other pipe.

Thanks!  Anyone care to join me?  Going out again.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 13, 2007)

ill join you im bout to go smoke out as well...


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

ooo coool! pretty pipe SM.. yup metal screens are 110% better, cuz once you smoke a bowl or six with it in there, itll resinate in place  happy smoking


----------



## Bubby (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I'll join ya, big time. :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

It's party time.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that glass gives you a more pure taste compared to metal. My glass pipe does not need a screen to smoke so that helps alot with the flavor as well....no burning metal.

As well as the heat factor, I have not smoked out of a glass pipe that got too hot too handle before.


----------



## Ms. Jenni Lee (Jul 30, 2013)

I want to begin with proclaiming I prefer a glass pipe over a metal pipe any hour of the day. First, a glass pipe will not get as hot as quickly as a metal pipe does. It does get hot, not as hot. Second, resin doesn't stick to the glass as much as it sticks to metal. Yes, a metal pipe is easier to get to the inside because it comes apart. But if you buy the right glass pipe where the carb and the toke n' choke hole line up right for cleaning, its simple. If not your stuck boiling it and still find yourself restling with the now loose an wet resin. Third, a glass pipe is far more fragile than a metal one. Metal ones are built to least. Gass pipes, even the thickest, risk the chance of breaking. Of course the thicker ones  are more sturdy and are more apt to survive a drop, but they will break eventually. I have had glass pipes last me for years before it broke. Usually it's because someone else dropped it in the right angle and on the right surface. The hits are much cleaner tasting on a glass pipe. 

When you decide to purchase a glass pipe, go for the most functional, not the coolest looking. As mentioned above, you want to be able to clean it easy, so get one where the carb is workable. Pay attention the bowl size; Get a size that fits your needs; Get a thicker glass pipe; Make sure its long enough to not burn your nose hairs when you go and lite it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow, how'd ya dig up a 6 yr old post?  

Great info b the way.  I know I ended up buying one but it was cheap and didn't last long...lol.

Luckily I live by a great head shop and find pretty cool deals.   .  Thanks for the info..


----------

